# lava rock



## alzak (7 Jun 2010)

Hi I just have found a two huge pieces of lava rock in my LFS and try to found some information about using a lava for a new scape
what do You think about this idea ??anyone use this rock before ??  just want to try something different but not sure if this will work my tank is 120x45x45 optiwhite 
do You have any links where can I see how it looks like I just see a nelson tank ??

Thanks Albert


----------



## Garuf (7 Jun 2010)

I've seen it used in a few scapes, Jason Baliban did the nicest one I can think of off hand. Someone on our forum did one recently that's a lavarock wall that's really good. I'm pretty sure both Phillip Olivieri (faao) and Oliver Knott used it too. A difficult rock to scape with.


----------



## alzak (7 Jun 2010)

Why is difficult?? any problems with water will change KH or GH ??


----------



## Garuf (7 Jun 2010)

Nope it's inert, it's just that it's an unusual colour and texture by and large so it's difficult aesthetically, the same sort of way round pebbles can be difficult to scape with. Heiko blehre used Large lumps of lava rock in his stingray biotope too.


----------



## Nelson (7 Jun 2010)

i'm using it.not to everyones taste.
viewtopic.php?f=49&t=11591
http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=556.0

i'm rescaping again with it.keeping the left side more or less the same but changing the right.
very easy to break,but the inside of it is not as "nice" as the outside.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Jun 2010)

check Oliver Knott's naturesoil demo, you'll find there some inspiration.

p.s. Phillip Olivieri -> Felipe Oliveira


----------



## alzak (8 Jun 2010)

looks nice now just have to think about scape not sure yet what I want always same problem lol


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2010)

its good stuff and underused in my opinion.  I just picked up a load of black and red lava from a quarry recently so ill be using that in my next scape in my 90cm.  Go for it i say


----------



## alzak (8 Jun 2010)

I hope that 2 pieces which I see in my LFS are still there lol 
If  not where can I get some nice large stones online?


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2010)

alzak said:
			
		

> I hope that 2 pieces which I see in my LFS are still there lol
> If  not where can I get some nice large stones online?


ive never seen any myself as I was looking around the web to try and find some more of the black type


----------



## Nelson (8 Jun 2010)

alzak said:
			
		

> I hope that 2 pieces which I see in my LFS are still there lol
> If  not where can I get some nice large stones online?


i got some from here http://www.water-features-landscaping.c ... 3c341fc361
the price is for 10kg and includes p&p.pot luck what you get though.
you might want to wait until its sunny as its kept outside and holds some water when it rains.so you get less stone   .


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> ive never seen any myself as I was looking around the web to try and find some more of the black type


i got some black stuff for my nano 1 from my lfs.last bit.
lovely stone though.much nicer than the red.


----------

